# ACRONYM Word Game



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Create a logical or humorous sentence from letters in the word supplied by the previous player... Then you post the next word for the next player. 

Like this: If, for example someone supplied the word "OFFER", the player to follow would make up words for the acronym...the player might answer:

*O*ddly, *F*ew *F*oxes *E*at *R*abbits... and so on.  The possibilities are limitless.

So, every post should begin with a sentence from the acronym supplied by the previous player.

I will begin with:

WISDOM


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

WISDOM
(I'll go w/ the humorous option..)

Wimpy idiots start dumb old mysteries.

Hows that?

Next word.........

SIMPLE


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

Wind IS Sometimes Dangerous On Mountains


OPEN


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Seven Igloos Make People Laugh Extensively

PRETEND


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Old people eat nectarines


 SHOP


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Stores Have Ominous People

PRETEND


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

pretend


 Pretty Rita eats tiger eggs near doors


 EGGS


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2009)

actually, acronyms are more about naming something, but a loose definition could be that they are used to help remember a sentence.


anyway: eggs.

extra-terrestrial geographic gauging system



whoosh!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, how only one stayed here.

buckytom


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

Boys Under Covers Keep You Toasty Oh My

Toast


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

That's Only A Savory Tidbit

TIDBIT


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Took in delivery but it's Thomas'.

Neeney


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2009)

tertiary informational data base integrity thesis

darn, you beat me to it


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Not every earnest neighbor entertains you.
(gee, I answered my own)

jabberwocky


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2009)

jabberwocky

Jealous aunts bribe bilious elderly rodeo warriors, often creating killing yearnings

fireplace

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Freda in Reno eats pricely large and crunchy elephants!

Giftcard


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Go inside for the cute and ridiculous doll.

Flurries


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Floyd likes undercooked red radishes in every supper.


BIRTHDAY


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Betty is right there having doughnuts and yawning.

throat


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Terry had really orange apples today


Thread


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

Thread

The Huge Rabbit Eats And Dreams

RABBIT


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Robert 
Ate
big bugs in Tibet


CHINA


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 2, 2009)

China

Carla Has Icredible New Antiques

GARGOYLE


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Great Aboriginies Roast Garlic Or YoYos Largely Ergonomic


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Neeney, you forgot an acronym


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll use her name...

NEENEY

Never
eat
eggs
Never 
eat
Yams!

ENTER


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

ENTER

Every Nerd Thinks Electronics Rocks

VITAMIN

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

Vitamin

Vera Is Telling Alice Many Items, Newsworthy

BANANA


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

Be 
A
Nerd 
And 
Never
Advance!

COMPOSE


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

Compose

Can Office Manager Print Office Stationary Efficiently?

OFFICE


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

Only 
Fred
Feels
ice 
cold 
everyday


MESSAGE


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary Enlisted Suzi Sam Agnes Gary Ernest
(stupid I know but it's late)

Computer


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

MESSAGE

Meandering eagles sail slowly above great estuaries.

MARRIAGE

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

loollllol.  Yep, it's bedtime!


Cans of milk put upon the easter roast?


braindead!


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian ran amid in netherland doing extra activities daily

Bedtime


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

braindead

Brilliant radicals always intend never driving Edsels around Denver

MARRIAGE

Barbara
P.S.  Sorry!  It is hard to know if someone is working on one at the same time!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

Marry a really rich idiot and get even!



contact


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll do Middie's, Bedtime

Bea's Expensive Dinner Table Is Marvelously Elegant

then Pds, Contact

Can Ollie Number Tickets All Correct Tomorrow?

HUSH


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Pds if I could give you karma on that I would !!!!!
Hilarious !!!!  Can someone giver her karma for me please ??


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

middie said:


> Pds if I could give you karma on that I would !!!!!
> Hilarious !!!! Can someone giver her karma for me please ??


Done!

HUSH

Helpful Ushers Share Hacksaws

LOTION

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

Little onions taste instantly oozey now


boards


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

Boards

Broadcasters Only Air Recent Dull Shows

LUCILLE


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

LUCILLE

Little Urchins Chase Illegal Leather Launderers Everywhere

FAMILY

Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

For A Million I'll Love You

Outside


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

middie said:


> Outside


 
Our utter tollerance should illustrate dedicated effort (Huh?)

ILLUSION


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

I 
love
little
Umbrellas
Said
Ira's only Niece


Location


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

Location

Locating Old Castle At Tea-time Is Officially No'd   _I drew a blank _

CHAMPAGNE


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

Chilled hurricanes and many partygoers are good news everyday. (sorry it is a rum drink)

chocolate


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

chocolate

Children have other concept on life and the earth

threads


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

threads

The Hot Redhead Easily Admires Dapper Stud

SPINACH


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 4, 2009)

_SPINACH_

_Should people in north accept complementary heat?_

ARTICHOKE


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Artichoke
Are red tomatoes in cans hoping on kissing everyone?

watermelon


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 4, 2009)

_SPINACH_

_Tough one, you! How ya be?_

Sally
Put
In
Notably
A
Chilly
Haunt                                                                           


*OYSTERS*


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2009)

Only You Should Tell Everyone Real Stories

Watermelon (since it got skipped)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

watermelon

 Watching all the eggs rot must every loser own nuts ?! 


TIMELESS


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

timeless

take in my eagerness, letting everyone sleep soundly

chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

chocolate

Can Henry Offer Cranky, Old Lady A Tasty Edible

GRUMPY


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

grumpy

  Ghosts ravage us many painful years


QUEEN


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2009)

Quit Using Eveyone's Eyes Now

Machines


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

machines

make all characters hope in never ending stories.

cheeseburger


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Chuck had enormous energy springing everywhere because ultra runners gave everyone rum.

meteor


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Mistakenly Eve told everyone Otto's regret.

Ultimate


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Ugly little Tim is making anxious Tom envious.

Blueberry


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

Blueberry

Being Lonely, Ursula Expected Bruce's Expensive Ruby Ring Yesterday.

SUBJECT


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Since umbrellas break, Jack elected covered tarps.

underground


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Man roadfix.....nothing like going easy on us huh!?

underground

until new detectives exonerate rumors, ground robots order uniformed delegates.


complete


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Come on Mother!  Please look elsewhere to eat!

animal


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Angie noticed immediately many animals lurked!


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

awsome


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Acting weird, she offered me enchiladas.

godzilla


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

girls only date zombies in late late afternoons


afternoon


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2009)

Alice
Fed
The
Elephant
Red
Nuts
On
Onion
Noodles!


OREGON


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Only ripe ears go over next. (corn)

tuxedo (in honor of tuxie the adorable cat)


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 5, 2009)

The undergraduate x-rayed everyone's double orifice.

PLATTER


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Police Lieutenant Alphredo Thomas told everyone's rights.



yesterday


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesterday

Yesterday Ethan Shopped Trying Every Rich Danish and Yams

AVENUE


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

Alicia's very empowered Never underestimate Energy!


Bonding


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

bonding

 Bobby oggled Nancy during icy night games


SHOES


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Sam honestly only enjoys spaghetti.

Mississippi


Ok just kidding!!

sandwhich


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

my
impossible
sister
says
I
say
silly 
idiotic
perfectly
putrid
insults!   Mississippi!

Sandwhich

Steve and Nick dated wicked horrid insluting chicks!  HORRIBLE!!!!



comfort


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

showoff!!! LOL 

Common overexaggerations mostly form overly rediculous three-year-olds!


happening


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

Happening

Harry Always Prepares Pizza Even Now, Inventing New Gadgets

GADGET


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

gadget


gary always did get every target


forgiven


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

Fred 
Ordered
red
gravy
in
vinegary
noodles


Tuesday


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

tuesday

 Tom used every single dirty ashtray yesterday.


   Friday


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

FRIDAY >
Friendly Rabbits Injested Dirty Apples Yesterday

ENCYLOPEDIA


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

Encylopedia

Enrico Now Cooked Yesterday, Loving Ophelia, Preparing Each Dish, Iventing Add-ons.

ENRICO


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

Every nerd researches investment choices online.

sausage


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2009)

Saturday Andrew understood some algebra and got engaged!


rewards


----------



## deelady (Jan 12, 2009)

Randy enters windy areas recklessly during storms!


Tapioca


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2009)

Today Andy playing inside on Cindy's apple!

Window


----------



## deelady (Jan 12, 2009)

When in Nantucket don't order Wendy's


employee


----------

